# Chanel counter manager!! please help~



## NdChanel (Mar 5, 2016)

Hi! 
I just had an interview at nordstrom with the cosmetics manager, and she really liked me and is going to send my resume to the regional person at Chanel for the counter manager position. I REALLY want this job, i have worked for a little over 1 and half years for clinique and estee lauder at macy's, starting as part time and working my way up to subject matter expert (assistant counter manager). I am super nervous to talk to the regional chanel person. Any suggestions on what it might be like?


----------



## handmedownstars (Apr 3, 2016)

You've probably had your interview.. How did it go?? I have a few friends at Chanel counters at Dillards and Saks Fifth Avenue and they all love Chanel. It's a great brand to work for!


----------

